# IELTS Minimum Score requirement



## VN90

IELTS L-6.5 R-7.5 S-7 W-6 overall 7 band is valid to apply for Australian PR or New Zealand PR? For Australian PR is it necessary to have 7 in each section ?


----------



## melanikoko

Basically a band of 7 applies for visa in all English speaking countries


----------

